# hey all



## chibaby7 (Feb 26, 2007)

hiya, recently joined the ttoc about a month ago, was just wondering whether there was any meets in the northwest.... I live in Prescot next to St Helens.....


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Are you going to the evenTT07 at Donnington Park on the 1st July?

There will be a few cars driving down from the North West


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi
We had a drive a few weeks ago 8) 8)

Get yourself down to donnington , meeting a my house sat , with the scots , cruise down , meet some south Manchester guys then ,, off to donny , details are on the events page , tickets , hotels etc


----------



## chibaby7 (Feb 26, 2007)

i'll try to go yeh.... jus need to see if i have to work on that sunday for my part-time job....... probs find out this weekend or beginnin of next....

it definitely pays to be a student!!!

but yeh on the next drive.... definitely give us a shout an i'll be there!!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

chibaby7 said:


> i'll try to go yeh.... jus need to see if i have to work on that sunday for my part-time job....... probs find out this weekend or beginnin of next....
> 
> it definitely pays to be a student!!!
> 
> but yeh on the next drive.... definitely give us a shout an i'll be there!!


Like the famous Purple prescot bins in your sig pic  :wink:


----------



## chibaby7 (Feb 26, 2007)

haha... i know! they're boss aren't they!! more burgundy though i think... the ones in liverpool are like bright purple!! jus my luck to have taken it on bin collection day!!


----------

